# Sherle wagner for sale



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm trying to sell them to someone, but I can't seem to send pics over PM, so I'm posting here. 

Also the bidding starts here at $1 million


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

1 million 2 is my bid


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a few customers who might like that in their double-wides.........:thumbsup:






You might be a ******* if your richest relative buys a house, and you help him take the wheels off of it.


If this post gets deleted or edited, I'll understand.


Edit: I lived in a mobile home when I first moved to FLA. This post was a joke, I hope I didn't offend any one.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

" I'll buy that for a dollar! "


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have a few customers who might like that in their double-wides.........:thumbsup:
> 
> You might be a ******* if your richest relative buys a house, and you help him take the wheels off of it.
> 
> ...


I though you were serious


----------

